# I'm getting one of my dream betta's!!! (Thai Import)



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

So this is my first aquabid buy and I am too excited, not only am I getting one of my dream fish I got a pretty little female for him in the anticipation of a future spawn ^-^ Both of them are from the breeder Blimp33.
So here they are!

Orange Dalmatian Half Moon! In the listing it says he's an OHM, in the photos provided I really don't see it, in saying that though this is my first half moon betta, so OHM or not I'm crazy happy regardless!! I love the fact that his beard has the red spots too.


This is the female I chose with him, I was told getting a couple of bettas would make importing worth it a little more (money wise), so I picked a nice intense orange HM Female.


I am so excited, I absolutely cannot wait until they're here! The transhipper said they'd arrive on April 9th! This will be the longest four days ever! I just want them here ^-^.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! I love dalmations, always very beautiful fish. 

You spawning these guys?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I've always wanted one, and since my dalmatian plakat lasted a couple of days I needed to get my hands on another.
I do plan on breeding them, but not until the winter because I'm going on vacation late July. ANY tips you have for me though, Matt, I'm all ears! In fact I would love any tips and tricks you have.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! I'm impatiently waiting! I just want them now hehe.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I like them both but the female is a real beauty.


----------



## Asteig86 (Dec 20, 2013)

I love that male! I considered ordering him, but I figured the hubby would lose it if I did! Can't wait to see pics of him when you get him!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks CJ! Maybe if I'm able to breed and get the majority of them to survive I'll give you an orange girl . Hopefully they'll look just as great as mum.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I know what you mean Asteig haha. I had to beg my boyfriend for him. It actually wasn't that hard...but I still had to! I definitely will be posting a ton of photos when they get here! I'm so nervous.


----------



## Asteig86 (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybe if I start begging right now, by the time you have spawn he will let me buy one off of you! Lol! Can't wait for updates, I'll be crossing my fingers for you that they have safe an healthy travels


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you so much Asteig! Just a couple of more days!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Good choice my orange dalmation mall is from same breeder  very happy with him hes huge, super healthy


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh I'm more than excited now! I can't wait. 
Are you planning on breeder your guy at all?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

TruongLN said:


> Ahhhhhhhh I'm more than excited now! I can't wait.
> Are you planning on breeder your guy at all?


Yeah! Im excited to get my 3 as well and no im not planning on breeding!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

The new boys you're getting are phenomenal looking, too great!
I hope you change your mind because your fish are beautiful.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

good idea getting a solid orange female, i hear dalmatians need to be crossed with oranges to continue the line.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

amphirion said:


> good idea getting a solid orange female, i hear dalmatians need to be crossed with oranges to continue the line.


I had read that somewhere too, I read with either oranges or reds, I'm pretty happy with them. even though I'll eventually breed them I'm not too worried on form, my main concern is keeping the fry alive. However if you know if their form is good I'd like to know


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

TruongLN said:


> The new boys you're getting are phenomenal looking, too great!
> I hope you change your mind because your fish are beautiful.


Thanks so much  haha i know im an addict when it comes to bettas i am so broke cuz i cant stop buying haha


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Thanks so much  haha i know im an addict when it comes to bettas i am so broke cuz i cant stop buying haha


Hehe, sounds like its time to save up!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

TruongLN said:


> I had read that somewhere too, I read with either oranges or reds, I'm pretty happy with them. even though I'll eventually breed them I'm not too worried on form, my main concern is keeping the fry alive. However if you know if their form is good I'd like to know


At my first glance, both seem to be on the stocky side, which isn't a bad thing as the fish will need a strong body to uphold all that finnage. 
In terms of keeping the fry alive, have your cultures up and running to support 3-4 feeding a throughout the day. Be careful not to over feed and keep the water clean.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I did think they were a little bulkier but I didn't take into account having to be able to compensate for the massive fins! Oh god I'm so excited! Wednesday couldn't come any sooner!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

ah he's so nice! and Laddayu is an amazing person, more a friend. That breeder has some of the best fish around. I just bought 7 fish from her and one of them is just like yours, a orange dalmatian!

I am receiveing my fish on wednesday, very anxious about it.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

daniella3d said:


> ah he's so nice! and Laddayu is an amazing person, more a friend. That breeder has some of the best fish around. I just bought 7 fish from her and one of them is just like yours, a orange dalmatian!
> 
> I am receiveing my fish on wednesday, very anxious about it.


You're so right! She's so helpful, and so prompt to reply to any questions. Really such a great person to deal with. 

I would love to see! Do you have any photos of them ??
I'll be getting mine on Wednesday too! Wednesday couldn't come any sooner hehe.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Wednesday seem like forever!

She is sending me a orange dot as a gift. I don't have pic of him though, but he's one of the fish called orange dot she recently had for sale on Aquabid: ORANGE DOT OHM MALE #B01. Here are the other fish I bought from her:


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

TOO WICKED!!! I was actually eying the blue monster OHM.
Do you breed at all? I can't believe its still only monday =[


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

No I am not breeding at all, just want some nice beautiful and healthy companion fish.

I have 4 bettas already, with the one I rescued on the petshop, so I am going to have many bettas!

I could barely sleep last night and there are still 2 night to go! it's taking forever!

Here is the little orange dot I already have, he was not doing well with swim bladder problem with I got him but this seem to be getting a lot better now that it is in clean warm water:


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Companion fish are great! That's how I was, but as of late the betta bug has bit me harder and I want to give my hand in breeding.

Where in Canada are you located? It must be costing a lot to import them! unless you're in Ontario then it's really cheap.

He's so beautiful, What's his name? The photos of him just got me So giddy! Makes the suspense worse haha. Did you get him from aquabid?


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

It's not much cheaper to buy them if you are in Ontario or Quebec. If you can go pick them up yourself you still have to pay the import fee of 10$ per fish plus a one time pickup fee. I pay 6$ per fish because I have many plus I pay 65$ to ship all 35 fish.

that's about 8.50$ cost per fish to get them to my door, so if the fish was 20$US on Aquabid, that's around 30$ CAN final cost, so yes it's expensive but the orange dot I bought here was 50$, I finaly cut a deal with the guy for 40$ and he has swim bladder problem. Those that I will get from Thailand will be a lot more beautiful and what's better is that I will have chosen each single one of them myself, not anyone else's choice.

Plus I know they are young fish. Those that I bought here in Canada are maybe 1 year old, maybe 2 year old, dunno...

I think it's really worth it to buy from Aquabid if you buy more than one fish, like 5 or more. One could do a group buy or something like that.




TruongLN said:


> Companion fish are great! That's how I was, but as of late the betta bug has bit me harder and I want to give my hand in breeding.
> 
> Where in Canada are you located? It must be costing a lot to import them! unless you're in Ontario then it's really cheap.
> 
> He's so beautiful, What's his name? The photos of him just got me So giddy! Makes the suspense worse haha. Did you get him from aquabid?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, I always thought it was cheaper to pick them up of you're in Ontario. I paid $55 to get them shipped to me here in Calgary.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

It's cheaper yes, but it all depends how many fish you have. From what I read, if you pick them up you have to pay 10$ per fish, no matter how many you have.

If you have them shipped, it's 10$ per fish for less than 10, and only 6$ per fish if you have 10 and more. I am not sure why it is still 10$ per fish if you pick them up even if you have 10 and more? maybe that's a mistake on their info? not sure.

Anyway lets say you have 10 fish and picking them up: it will cost 100$ fee plus a one time fee of 5$

Lets say you have 10 fish and having them shipped in Quebec: it will cost 60$ fee plus 45$ shipping, so 105$, not a lot of difference!

Now maybe you still get the 6$ special if you order 10 or more fish and pick them up? it's just not what it says on their info sheet or maybe they did not just specify it?? not sure. If you get the rebate for 10+ fish on pick up as well, then it's surely cheaper to pick them up but you only safe the cost of Fedex, box and heat pad if needed. If you order 10 fish and pick them up and pay 6$ per fish, then you save the cost of shipping:













TruongLN said:


> Oh, I always thought it was cheaper to pick them up of you're in Ontario. I paid $55 to get them shipped to me here in Calgary.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha oh the joys of shipping beta fish.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I just hope they make it safely.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh yeah for sure. What is your process of acclimating the fish after you get them??


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like drip acclimation. 

We need a transshipper over here in the west... Take away Hung's monopoly...


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I like drip acclimation.
> 
> We need a transshipper over here in the west... Take away Hung's monopoly...


When they come in on Wednesday I'll be getting them at work so what I'm going to do is open the bag, to give them some new air and also put some prime into their water till I can't make the less than 15 minute trip home, then do the drip acclimation.

I definitely second that haha. He's not very prompt in emailing which makes me really insecure because I'm a major worry wart. I also asked him to send it under my name and my work place because I was paying and contacting with my boyfriends paypal and email, so I wanted to make it clear that it was to be sent to a different name and to a work place and it was like he didn't acknowledge my request. Don't get me wrong I am 100% thankful for Hung being Canada's transshipper but he doesn't really like to email....does he..


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Laddayu told me to put antibiotics if possible, for a few days. I plan on using osmosis water with a bit of faucet water, to about 70ppm, then boil almond leaves and add the tanin to the water. This should be similar to the water they are used to. 

She also told me they put salt in their water, so I will meseare the salinity in the bad when I get the fish and add aquarium salt to the same amount. I used to have a saltwater tank so I have a good refractometer to measure the salinity.

I plan on keeping them in quarantine as long as possible, 2 to 3 weeks if possible. I also plan on treating them with Paraguard to make sure they are clean and last but not least, each will have a 15 minutes permanganate potassium dip before they go in my drip system which will be fully cycled.

So first week is with Kanamicyn and furan2 combined, second and third week will be with Paraguard. If velvet or other nasty parasite show up, I have enough chloroquine which is easy on the fish, unlike copper. I think I am ready, but with so many fish I must be ready for anything and everything.

ouf...that's about it 

I don't want any parasites, I especially don't want columnaris or other dangerous bacterias in my system. I just dealed with columnaris with my first betta, and that's enough.






TruongLN said:


> Oh yeah for sure. What is your process of acclimating the fish after you get them??


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

daniella3d said:


> Laddayu told me to put antibiotics if possible, for a few days. I plan on using osmosis water with a bit of faucet water, to about 70ppm, then boil almond leaves and add the tanin to the water. This should be similar to the water they are used to.
> 
> She also told me they put salt in their water, so I will meseare the salinity in the bad when I get the fish and add aquarium salt to the same amount. I used to have a saltwater tank so I have a good refractometer to measure the salinity.
> 
> ...


Laddayu told me to put tetracycline in the water. My fish will also be in quarantine for a couple of weeks with AQsalt and IAL's floating in the water. 

Was your betta that had columnaris a Thai import? I had a betta that had columnaris, unfortunately he didn't make it...


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes she also told me tetracyclin but I prefer to use kanamycin as it is absorbed by the fish and can act internally as well. It is also very low toxicity.

I am not sure about tetracyclin, should be fine too but since I already have kanamycin I will use that.

The betta that had columnaris was bought at my local petshop, where they keep the bettas in those little glass resting in their feces all day long...you get the idea...

I think the only way to treat a fast growing infection like columnaris is a permanganate potassium bath with kanamycin and furan 2.



TruongLN said:


> Laddayu told me to put tetracycline in the water. My fish will also be in quarantine for a couple of weeks with AQsalt and IAL's floating in the water.
> 
> Was your betta that had columnaris a Thai import? I had a betta that had columnaris, unfortunately he didn't make it...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Antibiotics _really_ shouldn't be used prophylactically... That's a reason why we're having cases of antibiotic resistant diseases in the hobby and in humans. The course daniella3d outlined above is really quite harsh, stressful, and intense and something I would expect (and hope) would only be used on sick fish, NOT healthy fish that were just in the mail. 

Clean water (and maybe a little IAL) should be all the fish needs... My imports were fine with that.


----------



## DenaTaggart (Mar 8, 2014)

OMG that is the most beautiful one I have ever seen.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

yes it is drastic but not harsh. I can assure you that the betta I treated that way was improving each day and he's doing great.

the reason I am doing this is because I don't have just ONE bettas, I have 35 coming and that's a big thousand dollars...plus the import fee, shipping etc..so a lot of money involved and I am planning on putting them in my drip system.. so ALL connected TOGETHER.

So they must be clean of parasites and diseases before they go there. Before I was into saltwater and all my fish went through strict quarantine with paraguard, they all did well and were totally free of parasites. The worse thing one can use on a fish is copper, that is very toxic.

I would not do it for just one fish, I will definitely do it for that many. Kanamycin as very low toxicity and Paraguard as well. I always treat ALL my fish with Paraguard during quarantine and never has a single fish die there. It's very safe and gentle, so much so that it does not kill corals. I used it many time for my saltwater fish and all my 4 current bettas had treatment. Kanamycin was given to the one with swim bladder problem and he's now almost cured.







MattsBettas said:


> Antibiotics _really_ shouldn't be used prophylactically... That's a reason why we're having cases of antibiotic resistant diseases in the hobby and in humans. The course daniella3d outlined above is really quite harsh, stressful, and intense and something I would expect (and hope) would only be used on sick fish, NOT healthy fish that were just in the mail.
> 
> Clean water (and maybe a little IAL) should be all the fish needs... My imports were fine with that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Paraguard isn't the drug I have the issue with using prophylactically, I know plenty of keepers who do it and since it is mild and not an antibiotic it really isn't a concern or something that I am concerned about causing drug resistant bacteria that could destroy a fishroom while the keeper can do nothing but watch. 

Any antibiotic will increase stress on the liver and kidneys, and can certainly cause damage. I've necropsied fish that had what was probably a strain of columnaris and were treated with kanamycin and the fish showed necrosis or at the very least failure of the liver and/or kidneys. Could be from the bacteria- but I imagine the drugs were a large component. 

If I had thirty five fish coming I still wouldn't be treating with antibiotics for a disease they do not have, they would each be quarantined for at least a month with clean water (and they wouldn't be going in a shared system either... But that's a whole other argument). If anything I would be MORE hesitant to be treating harshly, I would rather one or two fish come down with and die from columnaris then have an antibiotic strain of bacteria in my fishroom. I know people that have dealt with it, and it killed a lot fish and lots of money's worth of stock. 

To each their own I guess but I absolutely cannot suggest using an antibiotic as a treatment for a disease thee fish does not have. The "throw meds at absolutely everything even if it isn't actually there" attitude that people have in the fishkeeping world and their own health care really concerns me. If people want their fish to be and remain healthy they should focus on clean, warm water, and good food. 


Anyways, back on track! Two more days, right Truong?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

DenaTaggart said:


> OMG that is the most beautiful one I have ever seen.


Right?! Wednesday needs to come sooner!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Anyways, back on track! Two more days, right Truong?


Haha Thanks for the knowledge guys!!! I did add a bit of tetracycline to my water so I hope that's okay, I'll also be adding in IAL, soaking over night before they arrive. I hope it'll be okay to have them at work with me for a little over a few hours. I do plan on opening the bags to replenish some air and maybe add some pieces of IAL, and prime. I read somewhere on here that opening the bag causes an ammonia spike? Something to do with the Co2 in the bag? Apparently adding some prime neutralizes the ammonia molecules for a day or two (that's at least what I remember it saying, and clearly the fish won't be in the bag for longer than a couple of hours after I'm home) I mean adding a bit of prime to the bag couldn't hurt right?

Yes! Two more days and I'm so very excited and happy. I hope they make it here safe and well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ugh well if you did add the antibiotics and don't want to take them out complete the full course. 

I always add a tiny bit (a fraction of a drop) of prime to bags when I open them, it keeps the water safe. I forgot exactly how it works but yes, the ammonia in the water becomes toxic when the bag is opened and prime turns it into another, more safe compound. 

Pics when they're here!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Ugh well if you did add the antibiotics and don't want to take them out complete the full course.
> 
> I always add a tiny bit (a fraction of a drop) of prime to bags when I open them, it keeps the water safe. I forgot exactly how it works but yes, the ammonia in the water becomes toxic when the bag is opened and prime turns it into another, more safe compound.
> 
> Pics when they're here!


Well tetracycline was the only antibiotic I was going to add....LOL.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, by "full course" I mean the whole week or however long it is that the medication instructs to medicate for. If it's cut short it won't kill everything and the chances of resistant bacteria jump.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> No, by "full course" I mean the whole week or however long it is that the medication instructs to medicate for. If it's cut short it won't kill everything and the chances of resistant bacteria jump.


Well I guess I've got a choice to make then. Get rid of the water or go through the whole course.. Good thing I've got a whole day to decide. I mean if it's easier I'll probably remove the water and just fill it back up again. It's not that much of a big deal to me. 
I need your opinion Matt, what would you do?


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

pretty fish! & you are in Calgary! I'm in Airdrie!!! 
right now I only have 2 females (1 I bought 2 years ago from a breeder here & a Pisces "she's so pretty I just have to buy her". But as soon as I get my house guests out of my house & my new home office set up I am getting another male & I'm seriously considering a new 1/2 moon or something I had 1 a few years ago & loved "Pretty Boy"


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Fin2you said:


> pretty fish! & you are in Calgary! I'm in Airdrie!!!
> right now I only have 2 females (1 I bought 2 years ago from a breeder here & a Pisces "she's so pretty I just have to buy her". But as soon as I get my house guests out of my house & my new home office set up I am getting another male & I'm seriously considering a new 1/2 moon or something I had 1 a few years ago & loved "Pretty Boy"


Well hello fellow Albertan! You're so close to me! Pretty boy is such a good name! I totally think you should get a half moon.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Opening the bag will probably raise the PH and at higher PH ammonia convert into toxic form. It is good to use Prime, as it will detoxify it and protect the fish until they get to new water.

Prime effect last for 24 hours. Don't add too much though, just a drop should do it as there is very little water in the bag.

I think they will be fine with the tetracyclin.

As for the kanamycin, I will think about it. I will at least give the fish the time to rest before I give them any treatment. So far I have treated 2 bettas with kanamycin and both improved drastically, great health, great appetite, no more columnaris and no more swim bladder problem. I was more worried about internal disease for treating with Kanamycin, things like dropsy. It is said that if treated early with kanamycin dropsy can be cured, or what ever cause the dropsy. I guess dropsy is rare but it is not very well known and sometime can be very contagious. I am not afrais much of external bacterial infection but the thread on the gray rot had me worried quite a bit.


I read that kanamycin can be toxic to fish kidney only when it is injected in the blood, not when in the water and only toxic to salmonidea. On my product box it is mention that kanamycin has a very low toxicity level for ornamantal fish. oh well, I also have a few days to think about it! lol! I want what's best for my fish.




TruongLN said:


> Haha Thanks for the knowledge guys!!! I did add a bit of tetracycline to my water so I hope that's okay, I'll also be adding in IAL, soaking over night before they arrive. I hope it'll be okay to have them at work with me for a little over a few hours. I do plan on opening the bags to replenish some air and maybe add some pieces of IAL, and prime. I read somewhere on here that opening the bag causes an ammonia spike? Something to do with the Co2 in the bag? Apparently adding some prime neutralizes the ammonia molecules for a day or two (that's at least what I remember it saying, and clearly the fish won't be in the bag for longer than a couple of hours after I'm home) I mean adding a bit of prime to the bag couldn't hurt right?
> 
> Yes! Two more days and I'm so very excited and happy. I hope they make it here safe and well.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll let you guys continue your conversation on kanamycin but I just have a question. 
What if I diluted the tetracycline? Because I do want a big in there just in case? I don't know it'll make me feel better if there's a bit in there. Maybe if I do like 50%-70% water change as to dilute the dosage?


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think that's a good idea because if the concentration is too weak than it also could lead to a resistant strain of bacterias.

If you don't feel comfortable with using it then rather than dilute it, just remove it and keep it for in case the fish would develop a problem, then use it full strength.

I think I will wait and see for my fish, just treat with Paraguard and give them good water and good food.

Sorry for diverting the conversation in your thread!





TruongLN said:


> I'll let you guys continue your conversation on kanamycin but I just have a question.
> What if I diluted the tetracycline? Because I do want a big in there just in case? I don't know it'll make me feel better if there's a bit in there. Maybe if I do like 50%-70% water change as to dilute the dosage?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I think I'll remove it entirely  that's my choice. I really don't want to risk a resistant strain of bacteria. 

Don't be sorry at all! I wouldn't have learned things if not! I'm really glad it actually happened. It's preparing me for the new arrivals!

Plus it'll help other people who are new to importing Thai bettas


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

TruongLN said:


> I'll let you guys continue your conversation on kanamycin but I just have a question.
> What if I diluted the tetracycline? Because I do want a big in there just in case? I don't know it'll make me feel better if there's a bit in there. Maybe if I do like 50%-70% water change as to dilute the dosage?


Don't dilute it. If you're dosing antibiotics it's crucial that the full dosage is given for the full course (length of time). Doing anything else increases the chance of resistant bacteria and the disease coming back stronger then ever. 



> As for the kanamycin, I will think about it. I will at least give the fish the time to rest before I give them any treatment. So far I have treated 2 bettas with kanamycin and both improved drastically, great health, great appetite, no more columnaris and no more swim bladder problem. I was more worried about internal disease for treating with Kanamycin, things like dropsy. It is said that if treated early with kanamycin dropsy can be cured, or what ever cause the dropsy. I guess dropsy is rare but it is not very well known and sometime can be very contagious. I am not afrais much of external bacterial infection but the thread on the gray rot had me worried quite a bit.
> 
> 
> I read that kanamycin can be toxic to fish kidney only when it is injected in the blood, not when in the water and only toxic to salmonidea. On my product box it is mention that kanamycin has a very low toxicity level for ornamantal fish. oh well, I also have a few days to think about it! lol! I want what's best for my fish.


The fish you treated were already sick, though, and treating fish that need meds with meds is different then treating prophylactically. 

I've never actually cured a fish of dropsy, despite being well prepared and being able to dose kanaplex early. Dropsy has so many potential causes and once the fish goes into dropsy the organs (usually kidneys) have already pretty much stopped functioning. That being said, kanaplex gives the best chance out of anything.

I'm fairly sure that the gray rot disease is a mycobacterium, there were lab reports from a couple trusted breeders that stated so. Mycobacterium is the disease I'm most afraid of too- lengthy incubation time, incurable, hard to sterilize, deadly... It's why I will always try to avoid cross contamination between tanks as much as I can. 

In the end it's your decision, worth weighing the pros and cons though.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks a ton for the info Matt! I'll be dumping out my water and I'll just make new water :3.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh gosh...that's scary. Even if we quarantine for 1 month this might still come out later. very scary. But if I have to decide between the risk of fish TB and the risk of having issue with the fish being in tank without filtration and all the maintenance that this require, I think they would still be better off in a drip system with good water quality.

After reading about this mycobacterium, I guess even an UV is uneffective against it since it has this waxy thick membrane that protect it? I might put a UV on my system though for other bacterias.



MattsBettas said:


> Mycobacterium is the disease I'm most afraid of too- lengthy incubation time, incurable, hard to sterilize, deadly... It's why I will always try to avoid cross contamination between tanks as much as I can.
> 
> In the end it's your decision, worth weighing the pros and cons though.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure UV kills the bacteria when they are directly exposed to it, but obviously it won't do a think to already infected fish or the bacteria on surfaces. They can help when used properly for other things, though, not a bad idea to have one with that much stock by any means. 

Prophylactically treating with meds won't do anything for he myco either. It is scary... But luckily it isn't all that common and can be prevented with proper husbandry.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

SO! I cleaned out my quarantine tank, it just has prime in it, and inidan almond leaves soaking, a filter, and a heater...Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

yes tomorrow...it's 3:00 AM, I can't sleep! I don't think I will sleep much tonight lol! :shock:




TruongLN said:


> SO! I cleaned out my quarantine tank, it just has prime in it, and inidan almond leaves soaking, a filter, and a heater...Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Wishing you both good luck with the shipments.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Daniella, I know what you mean! My boyfriend was getting so mad I wasn't in bed, but I had a knot in my stomach and I couldn't! I eventually laid down and force myself and my phone was vibrating (probably emails ) and I had to try everything in my body to not answer. 
It rained last night in Calgary as well, kind of nervous for the fish. Don't ask me why haha I'm just a nervous ball. 

Thank you so much, CJ. Their approximate delivery time is at 12. I'll be at work when they come (I'm a nail technician with my own personal room and have no clients today, so I'll be tending to them most of the time...and gawking at their beauty)

I also had woke up today to a cold quarantine tank, perfect! LOL guess the heater decided it didn't want to live anymore. Sending my boyfriend out later to purchase me a new one.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Correction...it snowed last night...my nerves!! Gahhh


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes it's nerve wrecking! I slept 3 hours. I fell asleep at 4:30 am finally.

Damn Fedex still not there. They say the truck should be there before 12:00 but Fedex is not a reliable company so not sure what to expect, I might only get they at 3pm. 

I just read this:

''If your FedEx Express package is delivered even 60 seconds later than we promise, you get your money back.* It's that simple.''

So even if they are 60 seconds pass noon, I will get a refund on my shipping. So I guess they will be here on time, lol!






TruongLN said:


> Correction...it snowed last night...my nerves!! Gahhh


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

daniella3d said:


> Yes it's nerve wrecking! I slept 3 hours. I fell asleep at 4:30 am finally.
> 
> Damn Fedex still not there. They say the truck should be there before 12:00 but Fedex is not a reliable company so not sure what to expect, I might only get they at 3pm.
> 
> ...


HAHA, I'm sort of freaking out about the timing too! My tracking says the estimated timing is at 12pm, and I read today at 7:41 it was on a truck for delivery! So I was scared it was going to be early and the receptionist at my work isn't there until 9! (It's past 9 now, and she's there, but when I read it was on a FedEx truck and it was almost 8, I almost pooped my pants)

That'd be nice if they were a bit late, free shipping? Heck yeah!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Just wanted to inform everyone that they're here, all safe and look very healthy. I'll post pictures tonight after work!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I have 36 healthy fish, one dead. He was kind of decomposing in his bag but was still breathing but very hard, he died not long after that. Sad thing.

All the rest are now acclimated and most even have eaten some white worms. Some are so active and look so healthy that it's hard to tell they have been in the mail for 3 days!

Some I thought would be average and I regreted buying them but they turned out to be so gorgious that they are amoung my favorite, while one other I paid 50$ for him and I regret that very much. He's a big ear and tiny, while I bought 3 other big ears for 20$ each and they are GORGIOUS!!! HUGE, and with huge fins. It goes to say that sometime you can't be sure what you will receive. The fish from my signature has load of character! he's eaten already and want's to show off, very active. He's so gorgious. The fancy from theMajca it just absolutely stunning, no other word!

I will post pics later. Overall very happy with my purchase, it's definitely worth it if you can buy a few fish, it's not that expensive at the end.

I bought a super gold male for 60$, that's my most expensive fish and he's stunning. I tought that the metallic gold color was a photoshop processing maybe, but he really shine gold, he's healy and already eating.






TruongLN said:


> Just wanted to inform everyone that they're here, all safe and look very healthy. I'll post pictures tonight after work!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome!! 



TruongLN said:


> Just wanted to inform everyone that they're here, all safe and look very healthy. I'll post pictures tonight after work!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm anticipating photos! I'll be posting some too!
Sorry about your loss, but I'm glad it's just one and not the majority of them.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

When I have an update and photos, I will start my own thread. I have been highjacking yours enough already! 

Looking forward to see your photos!



TruongLN said:


> I'm anticipating photos! I'll be posting some too!
> Sorry about your loss, but I'm glad it's just one and not the majority of them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Glad both your fish arrived safely! 

Daniella, one fish out of thirty eight is not bad at all, if it makes you feel better. I'm still sorry for your loss- every fish that passes hurts!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

yes very sad. Some of them are still weak and I can see they are very tired and struggling to move around and go at the surface. Now they need good food, good water, and a quiet environment. 






MattsBettas said:


> Glad both your fish arrived safely!
> 
> Daniella, one fish out of thirty eight is not bad at all, if it makes you feel better. I'm still sorry for your loss- every fish that passes hurts!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

HERE THEY ARE!!!
My Female is just so darling 


My handsome boy, I just love him so much.


AND!!!!!

DRUM ROLL PLEAAAAAASSSSSEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got another female as a gift! She is an Orange Dalmatian and I think it's safe to assume that she's related to my male!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome, Truong, they're all beautiful!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Awesome, Truong, they're all beautiful!


Thank you, buddy! WOAH the photos are massive! haha.
I just want to breed!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow!!! you got the orange dot pair, so cool!

They look very healthy and beautiful. Your orange male is awesome!

I guess it will take a bit before they are strong enough for breeding?


Also did you test the water from the bags? I tested a few and gave up, because the hardness was like 380ppm. I tested the salinity and it was zero with my refractometer, so if there was any salt in there it was such a small amount that my instrument could not detect it. I don't know what was making the hardness so high.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

daniella3d said:


> Wow!!! you got the orange dot pair, so cool!
> 
> They look very healthy and beautiful. Your orange male is awesome!
> 
> ...


I sure did, except the Dal female will be going into my sorority just because dal x dal cancels each other out (or so I've read)
I did test and my water was about the same, didn't know why either. I just drip acclimated and kind of let it go.

Also I won't be breeding until the fall because I'm going on vacation in July and it doesn't give me enough time if I spawned right now.


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! I love the male you got!!!! Now he's a show stopper! Might just have to wait & see what comes of your breeding this pair! Can I put my name on a male from your 1st fry???


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Fin2you said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I love the male you got!!!! Now he's a show stopper! Might just have to wait & see what comes of your breeding this pair! Can I put my name on a male from your 1st fry???


You got it! Keep in mind it won't be for a long while though.


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

You could always breed now & ask for bettasitters for when you go on holidays.... I bet all of us Calgary/area people would step up LOL


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Fin2you said:


> You could always breed now & ask for bettasitters for when you go on holidays.... I bet all of us Calgary/area people would step up LOL


Haha that's a possibility but I don't think I want to risk it. 
You should join a Facebook page my friends created: Alberta Betta Lovers and Canadian Betta Lovers. You can win tons of prizes! I know they're even thinking of a free aquabid betta as a future prize! Join!


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

Send me the links!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/694766180569929/ ALBERTA

https://www.facebook.com/groups/234546476743525/ CANADIAN


----------

